
Fled the country to escape student debt - solonagathon
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/25/they-fled-the-country-to-escape-their-student-debt.html
======
dredmorbius
Boingboing adds some trenchant observations on this:

 _[T]his is effectively permanent exile. Once you stop paying your student
loan, your lenders get to add penalties and compound interest on the
penalties, then add more penalties and compound even more interest. Walk away
from those debts and they will balloon to the point where you can never pay
them back -- and since student debt is the only debt you can 't effectively
escape through bankruptcy (it's also the only debt that can be taken out of
your Social Security), turning your back on student debt means never
reestablishing residence or holding assets in the US or any country that could
be reached through a treaty arrangement._

[https://boingboing.net/2019/05/27/educative-
extractavism.htm...](https://boingboing.net/2019/05/27/educative-
extractavism.html)

Also, Elisabeth Warren's proposal for a student loan debt jubilee:

[https://boingboing.net/2019/04/22/scholars-
jubilee.html](https://boingboing.net/2019/04/22/scholars-jubilee.html)

